
A Brief History of Popcorn Time [The Verge] - mkaroumi
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/23/9600576/popcorn-time-history-timeline
======
mkaroumi
Hmm... Disclaimer: before you hate on why I wrote [The Verge] - I forgot that
you can see the source on the right side of the the title here on HN.

Anyways, what do you guys think of Popcorn Time?

